# My loft pigs



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I have really enjoyed seeing everyones loft pics here. I wanted to share my own as I have just gotten the basics of an aviary added onto one of mine as I've got too many young birds. I will end up painting this and getting the roof done. I also plan on adding a route for the new young to come out the left side of the aviary and train into the bobs, probably in the next week. This because of how that one fellow posted the vid of his birds running through a wire cage on his roof to learn to trap. My older loft is painted on the right, mostly prisoners in there. Click images for larger view.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks good. Nice job.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Great loft! birds must be happy in there! great wire on the aviary! keeps the critters out!

GREAT JOB

Kevin


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Sweet Loft*

I like your YB loft simple and efficient. In fact I would like to build a similar one myself for my future prisoner birds. Great Idea. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice .. Looks great ...


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Real nice, like it too!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

your lofts look great but I would paint them to help them with stand the weathering thru out the year ,they will last much longer that way,paint goes a long way that and roofing matterial on the roof


----------

